# Need a IWB holster for a CZ 2075 Rami



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I have just acquired a CZ 2075 Rami pistol. I want to be able to concealed carry this gun. I have been using a Don Hume IWB holster for my currrent concealed carry weapon and would gladly use one for my Rami if one is available. I have thus far been unable to find a Don Hume holster made specifically for the Rami. Do any of you fine folks know if there's a Don Hume IWB holster that will work correctly for the Rami or if not, know of another brand of good quality IWB holster that will work for the Rami ? 

Thanks for any and all suggestions.


----------



## Makarovii (Nov 13, 2013)

Ask and it shall be given... What holsters fit the RAMI


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Makarovii said:


> Ask and it shall be given... What holsters fit the RAMI


Thanks for the very useful link.


----------

